# Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte



## Hemingway56 (5. April 2010)

Hallo,
da immer mehr Angler nach Bornholm fahren, möchte ich dieses Thema eröffnen und hoffe auf rege Teilnahme.|bla:
Wir sind vom 16.05. - 22.05.2010 auf Bornholm und angeln vom
Kutter und Boot hauptsächlich auf Dorsch.#6
Gruß Hemingway56


----------



## micha_2 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

von welchen kutter, welchen hafen? fahre dieses jahr am 13.06. zum 2.mal, da es letztes jahr einfach nur der hammer war. fahren wieder von hasle aus. gefangen 106 dorsche bei 3ausfahrten von 8.00-ca.14.00uhr. abbruch wegen vollen kisten. wir haben uns ein eigenes mindestmaß von gut 50cm auferlegt und hatten trotzdem 32kg filet.


----------



## Hemingway56 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Hallo,
war noch keiner um Bornholm unterwegs im April?

Gruß Hemingway56


----------



## Flöteboller (19. April 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Moin Moin
Habe einige fragen zu Bornholm.Was geht ende August anfang September auf Dorsch vom Kutter und was geht beim Brandungsangeln wo giebt es gute Stellen von Land.Muss man die Plätze auf dem Kutter von zu Hause aus Buchen oder reicht das auch wenn man vor Ort ist.Stimmt es das man auf Bornholm einen Bootsführerschein braucht? Hoffe das mir jemand die eine oder die andere Frage beantworten kann. Vielen Dank Gruß Flöteboller #c


----------



## dorschkillercr (19. April 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

hi flötenboller

war letztes jahr auf bornholm, ein boot mieten ist schwierig,
muß du rechtzeitig suchen. bei meiner bootsübergabe wollte keiner meinen sbf- see sehen.habe es in dueodde gemietet
und der vermieter hat es mir nach listed in den hafen gebracht und auch wieder nach einer woche abgeholt.
kosten 1woche boot, bringen-holen-hafengebühr 490€
in listed haben wir (2pers.)gut gefangen. du kannst dort sogar von ufer auf dorsch angeln.


gruß dorschkillercr#6


----------



## Heilbutt (19. April 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Klingt äußerst interessant,
hat jemand Tipps wg. Ferienhaus am Meer, evtl. Boot,...?!?

Meine bisherigen Studien belaufen sich nur auf Langeland...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## netzfischer (19. April 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Mit eignem Boot nach Bornholm
Wer hat Erfahrung?


----------



## Murdock7481 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

ich! bin in nexo 2009 einfach grade aus zur untiefen tonne gefahren! 4 mal draußen gewesen und immer so um die 60 dorsche! besser is noch ein bischen weiter raus zu fahren da fängt man überall...


----------



## Flöteboller (20. April 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Moin dorschkillercr Danke für Deine Antwort.
Das Boot ist nicht das Problem das habe ich selber. Das Problem ist ich habe gehört auf Bornholm brauch man einen Bootsschein den habe ich nicht. Deshalb wollte ich je nach ergebniss ein bis zweimal mit einem Angelkutter raussfahren und ab und zu mal zum Brandungsfischen. Deshalb würde ich gern wissen was ende August anfang September so von Land aus geht.Wenn es da keine Konntrolle wegen dem Bootsschein gibt nehm ich es mit. Gruß Flöteboller


----------



## der kleine Muck (20. April 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Soviel ich weiss, ist der Schein pflicht. Es geht darum, dass die umliegenden Strömungen sowie die Unterwasserfelsenwelt wohl nicht ungefährlich sind.

Kann dir aber nicht sagen, ob das kontrolliert wird! Währe bei solchen "Risiken" aber in Dänemark vorsichtig...das kann schnell GANZ teuer werden...

Gruß

Muck


----------



## dorschkillercr (20. April 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

hi

bornholm gehört zu dänemark,und da brauch mann den führerschein erst ab 20 tonnen wasserverdrängung,ich denke das es da nicht anders ist.ich habe zwar einen, wurde aber nie darauf angesprochen oder kontroliert.

gruß dorschkillercr


----------



## Flöteboller (20. April 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Moin
Habe mal im Netz gestöbert wegen Bootschein für Bornholm nix gefunden nur die Trollinganbieter die auch Boote vermieten verlangen einen Schein so steht es zumindest bei Ihnen auf der Hompage.Habe einige Bilder vom Meeresangeln in Bornholm angeschaut scheint ein rauhes gewässer zu sein.
Gruß Flöteboller


----------



## goeddoek (22. April 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*



dorschkillercr schrieb:


> hi
> 
> bornholm gehört zu dänemark,und da brauch mann den führerschein erst ab 20 tonnen wasserverdrängung,ich denke das es da nicht anders ist.ich habe zwar einen, wurde aber nie darauf angesprochen oder kontroliert.
> 
> gruß dorschkillercr




Nee, das stimmt nicht (mehr ) ganz > http://www.speedbaadskorekort.dk/2009/03/speedbadscertifikat.html

Für Dänen gilt:über 15m braucht man einen Yachtskipperbevis. Der entfällt wohl bei deinem Vorhaben.

Unter 15m ab einer gewissen PS-Zahl benötigt man die Speedbådskort.

Nicht durch die Bezeichnung irreführen lassen, das hat mit 'nem "Speedboot" wie wir das vielleicht verstehen, nicht viel zu tun Berechnet wird das so: die Motorstärke in KW darf den Wert aus Länge des Boots in Meter x Länge des Boots in Meter + 3 nicht überschreiten.


Aber zum eigentlichen Thema: ich hör das auch in letzter Zeit häufiger, das auf Bornholm ein Bootsführerschein von Touris verlangt wird. Ein Vermieter kann drauf bestehen - ist sein Ding.


----------



## Hemingway56 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Hallo,
leider gibt es noch keine Fangberichte 2010 im Forum.
War denn noch keiner dieses Jahr auf Bornholm zum Angeln?
Gruß Hemingway56


----------



## pawrügen (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Hallo #h#h#h

fahre mitte september nach bornholm zum Fischen =) und hoffe auf ein paar infos von den profis ( nach Strandmarken ) 

#c#c#cwas fängt mann in der zeit dort und wie sieht es mit angelschein aus habe gelesen das man für eine woche nur nen nummer bekommt und sein perso und angelschein beiführen muss 

vielen dank für eure infos ;+;+;+


----------



## nobbi1 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

hallo angelfreunde ich fahre im mai 2011 zum ersten mal nach bornholm ich möchte 2-3mal mit dem kutter raus und an die brandung hat jemand erfahrung und wo ist es am besten kurze wege zum wasser sind immer gut wollte das auto eine woche stehen lassen ein paar adressen zum wohnen währen auch nicht schlecht wir sin 4pers.:l


----------



## 817120 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

12 Fische und davon keiner unter 57 !
Allerdings viele braune Fische zum zurücksetzen !


----------



## fischlandmefo (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*



817120 schrieb:


> 12 Fische und davon keiner unter 57 !
> Allerdings viele braune Fische zum zurücksetzen !


Wo warst Du denn unterwegs?Ich bin Anfang Juni auch da und will es natürlich unbedingt auf Mefo versuchen!!! Für jeden Tipp bin ich Euch dankbar!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Lump (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind vom 24.05-5.6.2010 im Süden auf Bornholm.Leider gibt es hier wenig Infos bezüglich der Fangberichte tipps GPS Daten usw. Ich habe mir den Angelführer Bornholm Küste und Boot zugelegt, hier sind nicht nur gute Stellen mit Bildern zu sehen,auch werden die Köder, Blinker Fliegen usw. *genaustens* beschrieben.Nun kanns endlich losgehen.
Gruß Lump #h#h#h


----------



## Bornholmer Leos (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Moin alle zusammen

Bin am Wochenende gerade von Bornholm zurück

War einmal raus zum Fischen mit einem Kumpel, ist Bornholmer mit kleinem Boot.
Sind in Rönne raus und Richtung Hasle.
Wassertiefe zw. 17m und 20m 
22 Dorsche ( schöne Fische ) mußten aber nach einiger Zeit wegen starken Nebels abbrechen.
Pilker 250 gr.  ( selfmade )  Edelstahlstab mit blauen streifen.

Boote mieten bei Sanne`s Familiencamping soweit ich weiss  ist es da möglich.
sonst Tour von Nexö mit einem Kutter vorher anmelden wenn`s losgeht rufen Sie zurück. Marine Point
Angelschein kann man da kaufen.(Tages/ Wochen / Jahresschein)
Letztes im Internet Trolling Bornholm.   

Bin im August wieder auf der Insel
Gruß
und Petri


----------



## dorschkillercr (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

halli bornholmer leos

danke für deine nachricht,mit der e-mile adresse kann ich doch was anfangen.

gruß dorschkillercr#6


----------



## Hemingway56 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Hallo,
wir sind zurück von Bornholm (16.05. - 22.05.2010)
War ein schöner Angelurlaub und die Insel sieht uns wieder.
Wir sind an 3 Tagen (a/6Std./8 Angler) mit Jacob von Listed Trolling zum Dorschangeln gefahren. (super Boot und Kapitän)
Montag 17.05. : 21 Dorsche bis 3 Kg. 
Donnerstag 20.05. : ca. 40 Dorsche, die meisten bis 4 kg, der größte 12,5kg
Freitag 21.05. : ca. 40 Dorche bis 4 kg

Es waren keine Dorschgruppen zu finden, fast alles Einzelfänge.
Man gebraucht zum Angel nur silberne Pilker in Gewichten von 100-200g. (Beifänger usw. nicht erforderlich)
Auch der Dorschbestand um Bornholm geht zurück, laut Jacob.
Hemingway56


----------



## seaman (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Hallo
wir sind zurück aus Bornholm.Wir waren ebenfalls bei Jacob von Listedtroll. Super Boot, ganz netter Kapitän.
Mit 6 Mann haben wir am Momtag 40 Kilo,am Mittwoch 45 Kilo,am Donnerstag 120 Kilo Dorsch gefangen.
Wir sind nächstes Jahr sicher wieder bei Jacob
Gruss aus Luxemburg
Roger


----------



## Flöteboller (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*



Hemingway56 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir sind zurück von Bornholm (16.05. - 22.05.2010)
> War ein schöner Angelurlaub und die Insel sieht uns wieder.
> Wir sind an 3 Tagen (a/6Std./8 Angler) mit Jacob von Listed Trolling zum Dorschangeln gefahren. (super Boot und Kapitän)
> ...


Moin Hemingway56 Petri Heil für eure Fänge auf Bornholm.
Habe mal eine Frage zum Angelschiff, muss man die Touren mit dem Schiff von zuhause aus Buchen oder genügt es wenn man vor Ort ist.Kann nur kurzfristig einen Termin bestimmen. Danke im voraus. Gruß Flöteboller


----------



## Flöteboller (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Moin Moin
Wie sieht es zur zeit auf Bornholm aus? Habt Ihr alle krumme Finger vom vielen Fische fangen das Ihr nicht Schreiben könnt oder ist das Gewässer um Bornholm auch schon leergefischt? Wäre schön wenn jemand mal Infos geben kann was zur zeit vom Kutter und was in der Brandung geht.
Viele Grüße Flöteboller #c


----------



## Hemingway56 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Hallo Bornholmangler,
wird denn z. Z. nichts gefangen?
Die Monate Juli, August und September sollen die Besten sein, da die Berufsfischer "Pause" machen.
Viele Grüße Hemingway56


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Die Tarrannis fahren erst am 28.8. für eine Woche zu Jacob!
Kann erst dann berichten--haben Laptop vor Ort und senden dann LIVE-Berichte 
Gruß
Tom


----------



## der kleine Muck (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Treibe mich auch ab dem 28.08. da rum...allerdings vom Ufer aus und nicht auf nem Kutter (und für 2 Wochen...ätsch)! :q

Falls noch jemand die Meforute schwingt, zu der Zeit...bitte melden!


----------



## benkk (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Fahre am 21.08. mit eigenem Boot nach Bornholm, wer weis wo man da slippen kann und was kostet das.

benkk


----------



## Murdock7481 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

@ benkk,
nexo hinter der tankstelle gibt es einen jollenhafen dort kannst du trailern kostet nix also 2009 war das so! wenn du dort grade raus zur untiefentonne fährst kannst du jede menge dorsch fangen!Mfg Murdock


----------



## der kleine Muck (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Kerlokiste...keiner da, der auch mal vom Ufer aus die Angel schwingt??


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (23. August 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

So am Samstag ist es soweit!
Die Tarrannis machen sich auf nach Bornholm--die Nachtfähre Sonntag morgen in Sassnitz erwartet uns!
Auf daß wir ruhige See und große Dorsche haben.........

Schaun wir mal....
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (5. September 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

So nun hier der versprochene Bericht!
um es vorwegzunehmen.... es war kein Highlight!!

Letzten Sonntag Anreise mit der Nachtfähre auf die schöne Ostseeinsel! Sonntags morgends schön frühstücken in Sandkas Cafeen(Allinge) mit Blick auf das Meer bei Sonnenschein---wirklich schön...
Das Ferienhaus danach bezogen... schönes Haus mit viel Platz und kompletter Ausstattung!
Es war offen und der Schlüssel hing hinter der Tür (wie vereinbart)..Wäre sowas bei uns möglich???

Der Sonntag kling aus mit ergiebigen Regenfällen...
Gleich abends mit Jacob von Listed Trolling telefoniert und für Montag früh 8.00 Uhr Termin im Hafen von Listed vereinbart!
Alle Angelgeräte vorbereitet und aufs Fischen gefreut!!
Montag früh pünktlich im Hafen und das Boot geentert!
Wir fuhren raus trotz zunehmenden Wellengangs!
Fischen in 60 m Tiefe brachte 2 40er Dorsche und einen 6 Pfünder (allerdings mit einer Verletzung)!
Nach 2 Stunden meinte der Käptn, es wäre besser abzubrechen, da die See immer rauher wurde...;und er hatte Recht!
Also in Hafen und heimgerödelt!
Der Dienstag fiel völlig ins Wasser, nicht vom Regen her, aber Windstärke 5 von Nordost war optisch zwar schön anzuschauen aber an Angeln war nicht zu denken!
Hier zeigte sich wieder mal die empfindliche Lage der Insel... wenn Wind ab 4 aus der falschen Richtung, dann keine Chance!
Mittwoch früh wieder Versuch zu einer Ausfahrt... Abbruch nach 10 Minuten.. einfach zu hohe Dünung!
Also als Alternative um die Insel gedüst und in Hammerhavn die Würmer von der Hafenmole gebadet.... wie zu erwarten mit null Erfolg (falsches Material verhinderte die erforderliche Reichweite und angschwemmte Tandgfelder erschwerten zusätzlich das Angeln...):c
Nach Telefonat mit Jacob erneuter Versuch ab 13.00 Uhr!
Und das Wetter hatte Einsicht mit den weitgereisten Pfälzern! Wind abnehmend und Sonnenschein!
So fischten wir mehrere Hotspots ab,jedoch mit ernüchterndem Ergebnis im Vergleich zum vergangenen Jahr!
67 Dorsche erbrachten ungefähr 12,5 kg Filet!!???#d
Was war passiert??
Im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr fingen wir mehrheitlich Dorsche um 40 cm und die hatten so gut wie kein Fleisch auf den Rippen...
alles magersüchtige Gestalten;+;
Erklärungsversuche waren die ausgebliebenen Heringsschwärme vor Bornholm (man munkelt, daß die Wassertemperatur im Winter 2 Grad zu kalt war??)und die abgelaufene Laichzeit! Manche Fische hatten noch dicken Rogen in sich????
Wie Laichzeit???;+;
Eine Internetrecherche brachte zutage, daß die Dorsche im Bornholmbecken nicht im Winter sondern im Sommer laichen!!
Bevor hier einer wieder anfängt sein persönliches Maß als Regularium zu definieren, einfach ein Hinweis:
Wenn man einen Dorsch aus 60 m Tiefe hochholt, macht es keinen Sinn das Tier zurückzusetzen, da er sowieso verendet!:c
Also entschlossen wir uns die maßigen kleinen Dorsche in der Räucherei einer vernünftigen Verwendung zuzuführen!
Der Räuchereibesitzer war zwar nicht begeistert, aber infolge der Tatsache, daß wir 2 Tage später wieder Nach Hause mußten, war er bereit den Fang zu tauschen (gegen kleine Gebühr) und uns Räucherdorsch zur Verfügung zu stellen!
Der Donnerstag erlaubte nochmals 4 Stunden Angelfahrt mit gleichen Ergebnissen .....#d#d
Aufgefallen dieses Jahr war auch eine Vielzahl von Stellnetzen, die man ansonsten eher aus dem Langelandbelt kennt! Jacob meinte, daß man die Fangquote um 15% erhöht hätte, aufgrund des guten Bestandes (der aber nicht vor Bornholm anwesend war|rolleyes)!
Also das Dorscheldorado Bornholm war diesmal keins.....#t
Die Problematik liegt in der Windanfälligkeit der Insel, die in 5 Tagen nur 11 Stunden Angeln ermöglichte, was wirklich zu wenig war!
Das Positive dabei ist die Fairnis von Jacob der nur die tatsächlichen Stunden berechnete, obwohl wir die ganze Woche gebucht hatten!|supergri|supergri
Natürlich waren wir vom Flair der Insel und den Gegebenheiten wie auch letztes Jahr wieder begeistert, aber das wiegt natürlich nicht das Ergebnis von 17,5 kg Filet bei den Angelenthuisjasten auf! Es geht hier nicht um die Kilos, sondern um die Tatsache, daß viele kleine Fische verangelt wurden und unser Pokal an Sportfreund Peter mit 6 Pfund ging!
Letztes Jahr war das einer der kleineren Fische!
Die nicht einfache Anreise mit einem kleinen LKW mit Doppelkabine über 1000 km ist doch sehr beschwerlich (bei 88 km Höchstgeschwndigkeit)#t
Auch die Kostenfrage mit Sprit, Fähre, etc. muß hier angesprochen werden! Nicht, daß einer meint wir würden Filet verkaufen, aber 6 Päckchen für jeden der 6 Teilnehmer nach einer Woche ist doch schwer als erfolgreich zu definieren! 
Abschließend bleibt festzuhalten, daß wir einen schönen Urlaub hatten und leider der Wellness-Gedanke im Vordergrund stand!|rolleyes|
Ich erspare mir diesmal die Bilder des Fangs anzuhängen, damit nicht die empfindlichen Zeitgenossen Futter für eine Diskussion erhalten!|rolleyes

Wir wünschen allen, die nach uns dahinreisen einen erfolgreicheren Fang ,und trotzdem so viel Spaß wie wir hatten!|rolleyes|
Wir werden nächtes Jahr erstmal eine Alternative suchen, warscheinlich wieder die NANA in Als! Dort hatten wir auch wenig Erfolg, aber es ist einfacher und günstiger!|rolleyes
D.h. aber nicht, daß in Zukunft Bornholm nicht mehr zur Debatte steht!


----------



## langelandsklaus (8. September 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Na Tom, so kann es gehen, das letzte Jahr top - dieses Jahr flop. Ich denke auch, dass das an dem langen strengen Winter liegen kann. Wir haben ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, aber wir starten nächstes Jahr zu einen erneuten Angriff.:m

Aber die Insel ist immer eine Reise wert.#6


----------



## steffenfranko (14. September 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Hallo an alle Boardies:vik:

Nach dem nicht ganz so positiven letzten Bericht bin ich etwas verunsichert,da ich eigentlich die 1.Oktoberwoche
für meinen ersten Bornholmausflug eingeplant hatte.Hat
jemand aktuelle Infos zur Fangsituation?

Gruss steffenfranko#c


----------



## inselkönig (20. September 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Hallo Steffenfranko
ich bin am samstag von einen längeren Bornholmurlaub zurückgekommen und kann dir keine Hoffnung auf große Fänge machen. Vom Kutter aus Nexö sind von einer Berliner Gruppe  eine ganze Menge Dorsche gefangen worden, ein Fischkorb war fast voll. Aber die Fische waren kaum der Kinderstube entwachsen, alle knapp über Mindestmaß. Ich habe auf Kuttertouren verzichtet und mich aufs Pilzesammeln verlegt. Das  war eindeutig erfolgreicher, Pilze ohne Ende und in schönen Größen.
Im April war es übrigends auch nicht viel besser, in 8 stunden hatten wir mit10 Anglern nicht einen Biss. Das war dann auch meine letzte Kuttertour und ich habe erfolgreich einige Meerforellen geärgert.
Aber vielleicht kommen größere Dorsche an die Insel, wenn das Wasser wieder Kälter wird?
Gruß
Inselkönig


----------



## Hemingway56 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Hi,
wir planen für nächstes Jahr wieder einen Angelurlaub auf Bornholm.
Wer kann uns eine Adresse über eine schöne Ferienwohnung mit gutem Fischsäuberungsplatz und Gefriertruhe geben?

Hat jemand Info`s über den Dorschfang  (September/Oktober 2010)  um Bornholm?

Bin für jede Auskunft dankbar.

Gruß Hemingway56


----------



## micha_2 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

wir hatten im letzten juni von hasle aus ganz gute fänge, und nu gehts in 3stunden wieder los nach bornholm. die fische werden schon beissen.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (30. April 2011)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Viel Spass und petri!
Freuen uns schon auf den Bericht!
Gruß

Tom


----------



## meerforelle1956 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Will auch nach Bornholm in 2012. Kannst Du mir genauere Kontaktdaten für die Bootsmiete mitteilen? Habe mein eigenes Boot nämlich verkauft, würde aber auch gern einmal mit Boot auf der Ostsee angeln.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

http://www.listedtrolling.com/de/

Da werden Sie geholfen!#6


----------



## seaman (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Moin ,moin
Bin seit Samstag aus Bornholm zurück. Jakob hat wieder einen Superjob gemacht. Wir sind zu 100% zu fieden.
Danke Jakob
Gruss aus Luxemburg
Roger


----------



## Hemingway56 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Hallo,
wer war 2011 auf der Insel und kann Infos über den Dorschfang geben?
Gruß Hemingway56


----------



## Charliechicken (28. September 2011)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Glück Auf, es wird sehr wenig zum Thema geschrieben, also häng ich mich mal mit ran. |bla: Wir fahren seit 4 Jahren regelmäßig Himmelfahrt nach Bornholm. 

2011: Unser bestes Jahr was die Stückzahlen an Dorsch betrifft :vik:, leider waren die Größen nicht ganz so dolle. Die Masse war so um die 45 - 55 cm, Spitze 3 x 75 cm. Bei traumhaftem Wetter war am letzten Tag unserer Tour das Bier alle , :c, aber weil Angler Kumpels sind haben uns die Jungs von der Pelikan 1 Palette überlassen, das gejammer konnte ja auch keiner ertragen. Danke dafür !!! 
Mit Pilkern um 125 g mit Skirt machte man nichts falsch, aber jeder hat so seine Vorlieben und eigentlich mit allen Ködern gefangen. Ach ja, wir fahren immer von Kolberg aus nach Bornholm , Vollcharter, Vollverpflegung. 

Grüße aus Westsachsen, Charlie #6


----------



## Angler9999 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Ich war im April auf Bornholm.
Wir haben nicht einen Dorsch gefangen.

Um Dorsch zu fangen würde ich da nicht hinfahren.
Der dort verkaufte Dorsch stammt auch nicht aus der Region! sondern vom Festland.

So die Verkäuferin am Stand.


----------



## Tomasz (30. September 2011)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> ...
> Um Dorsch zu fangen würde ich da nicht hinfahren.
> Der dort verkaufte Dorsch stammt auch nicht aus der Region! sondern vom Festland.
> 
> So die Verkäuferin am Stand.



Ich war bislang 5 oder 6 mal auf Bornholm. Dabei handelte es sich stets um einen Familienurlaub, d.h. zum Angeln blieb wenig Zeit und dennoch konnte ich sowohl im April/Mai als auch im September/Oktober die Familie mit frischem Dorsch von Land aus gefangen versorgen. Dabei war ich immer nur eine Stunde am Wasser.
Wenn man z.B. nach Nexö oder Tejn in den Hafen fährt, kann man dort sehen, wie die Fischer den dort vor der Küste gefangenen Dorsch anlanden.

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/8887/bornh481.jpg
*Anlandung in Tejn*

http://img42.*ih.us/img42/4750/bornh157.jpg
*im Fischereihafen von Nexö
* 
http://img593.*ih.us/img593/1074/bornh295.jpg
*zwei von vier Dorschen im April 2009 vom Ufer aus gefangen*

Aber jetzt zurück zum aktuellen Stand. Ich war Mitte Septmeber wieder auf der Insel.
 Angeln war ich nur hin und wieder mal und dann eigentlich nur in Wathose oder von Land aus. 

http://img585.*ih.us/img585/4564/img0254j.jpg
*An der Westküste nördlich von Nexö*

Die Dorsche kamen bereits in Wurfweite und daher gab es auch ein paar für die Pfanne. Nicht so groß, wie in den Jahren zuvor, aber hat gereicht.

http://img717.*ih.us/img717/4007/img1494d.jpg
*Abends auf der Mole*


http://img97.*ih.us/img97/3935/img1496p.jpg
*sicher gelandet*


http://img696.*ih.us/img696/8089/img1493u.jpg
*Nach dem zweiten war das Abendbrot gesichert
* 
Außerdem ist der Hering noch da und der Blankaal macht sich auf den Weg. Überall standen in sehr kurzer Entfernung zur Küste die Aalreusen und man musste sich seinen Platz suchen um zwischen den Reusen noch werfen zu können.

http://img844.*ih.us/img844/5118/img1258b.jpg
*Hering gab es auch noch*

http://img27.*ih.us/img27/397/img1234ql.jpg
*Nebenerwerbsfischer legt die Aalreusen auf den Blankaal aus*


Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## seaman (30. September 2011)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Moin,moin
Der jacob garantiert dir 20 Kg Dorsch in 4 Stunden,da kann da doch kein Dorsch sein.
Gruss Roger


----------



## Ines (30. September 2011)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Schöne Fotos! #6


----------



## Charliechicken (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Sehr schöne Fotos, ne ne, auf Bornholm ist fast immer was zu holen und eine sehr schöne Insel ist Bornholm sowieso. #h

Keine Dorsche auf Bornholm, was sind dann das für welche ?

Gruß, Charlie


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Wenn man mit Jakob auf Dorsch rausfährt, sind gute Fänge von Dorsch fast garantiert, wenn er sogar mal weiter rausfährt und für gute Kunden "seine" Wracks anfährt, sind auch immer wieder richtig gute Dorsche "drin". :q
Auf dem Bild sieht man 6 von 25 Dorschen, gefangen in 2,5 h reiner Angelzeit an einem Wrack , die beiden grössten hat 10,5 und 10 Kilo #6
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Männer Ihr zeigt hier alte Bilder!

Fakt ist: 2009 war ein Traum mit Jakob
2010 im September nix da, nur magere Minidorsche, da die Heringe ausblieben waren!
Außerdem konnten wir von 5 Tagen nur 1,5 raus wegen Wind.
Alles nachzulesen auf unserer Seite!
Wie es dieses Jahr ausgesehen hat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis!
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Charliechicken (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Ja, aber 2011 war genau so. #6 Bilder folgen. Wie erwähnt, hatten wir dieses Jahr ( Juni ) sogar mehr Stück, aber nicht die wirklich dicken. Trotzdem genial.

Und für 2012 schon gebucht. :vik:

Gruß, Charlie


----------



## Tomasz (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Männer Ihr zeigt hier alte Bilder!
> ...



Ganz aktuell und keine 3 Wochen alt:q.



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...
> Aber jetzt zurück zum aktuellen Stand. Ich war Mitte Septmeber wieder auf der Insel.
> Angeln war ich nur hin und wieder mal und dann eigentlich nur in Wathose oder von Land aus.
> 
> ...



Ansonsten kann man gerne mal hier die aktuelle Fangsituation auf und vor Bornholm einsehen:

http://www.din-fangst.dk/?Fangster

Da wurden im Sommer mehrere  Dorsche um die 10 kg und aktuelle zahlreiche kleinere und mittlere Dorsche vom Kutter und Kleinboot gepostet:m.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## MJohny1 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bornholm 2010 Fangmeldungen/Berichte*

Moin,
ich probiere es auch noch einmal. Wer hat schon einmal sein eigenes Boot mit nach Bornholm genommen und wie waren seine Erfahrungen?
Gruß
MJ


----------

